# Old Thanksgiving Day balloons..



## Pappy (Oct 4, 2017)

Seems to me that they tried to scare the kids half to death.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 4, 2017)

I would have been scared to death as a young kid if I was there to see them in person, probably get nightmares.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 6, 2017)

HA, ha!  Nice one, Pappy!nthego:


----------



## Pappy (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 6, 2017)

A Thursday morning tradition came with strings attached


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 9, 2017)

Meanderer said:


> A Thursday morning tradition came with strings attached



This picture in your link looks like it was taken inside the Goodyear Airdock, in Akron, Ohio.  



Oops, on re-reading I just noticed this at the bottom of the article: "_The rubberized silk balloons were produced by the Goodyear Tire & Rubber Company in Akron, Ohio_."

Cool!


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 8, 2017)

Supersize him......!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 8, 2017)

In 1958 they had a helium shortage so some of the balloons were hung from large cranes that carried them along the parade route.


----------



## jujube (Nov 8, 2017)

Man, those early ones were scary!  I'd definitely want to be good after that parade.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2017)

The jolly Green Giant debuts a new float in the 91st Annual Macy’s Thanksgiving Day Parade this November.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 22, 2017)

Meanderer said:


> The jolly Green Giant debuts a new float in the 91st Annual Macy’s Thanksgiving Day Parade this November.
> http://mms.businesswire.com/media/20171010005343/en/617508/4/Green_Giant_float_for_the_2017_Macy%27s_Thanksgivi  ng_Day_Parade.jpg?download=1



Perfect timing for the new Green Giant born in Jan. this year, new company.


----------

